# More experienced people help



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a 95 sentra 1.6 5spd, Im running it in a road rally may 2nd and i need to get some more pep out of it but im on a pretty tight budget, im planning on calling a tuning shop and offer them advertising space for an ECU flash if thats even possible on these. I put E3 plugs in and am running on premium and its alright but i wanna get some more from it. the handling is decent stock but i also put some good falken tires on it so that could be it. I plan on removing some interior pieces that will be easy to put back afterwards and maybe a k&n cone filter if i can figure out a way to put it on the stock intake. 

any input is appreciated
thanks


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

For them to "flash" your ecu, they need to solder in a daughterboard and burn rom chips with a tune on it.

Advance your timing a little since your already running 93 octane.


----------



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

i never thought about advancing the timing, thanks

another question, what does the tensoner noise sound like?
i dont know if my car has had a new one or not and is makes a little noise every once in a while

thanks


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> For them to "flash" your ecu, they need to solder in a daughterboard and burn rom chips with a tune on it.
> 
> Advance your timing a little since your already running 93 octane.



This will give you no gains if you don't have anything done to the motor. If your budget is tight, you're screwed. These motors were never made to produce power.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

What will give no gains?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> What will give no gains?


ECU flash. I know from experience and with a dyno chart to prove it.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

maroonsentra said:


> ECU flash. I know from experience and with a dyno chart to prove it.


JWT has been proven to make more whp over stock. Not sure about the 1.6 but on the SR it does.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> JWT has been proven to make more whp over stock. Not sure about the 1.6 but on the SR it does.


Waste of money, but it's not my car. I bought this thing for the MPG, not to race. I laugh at those people, especially when I pull next to them in my mustang and they want to race in their ricer....when will they ever learn, they can't win?

:fluffy:

Don't they know you can't mix rice with muscle?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

maroonsentra said:


> Waste of money, but it's not my car. I bought this thing for the MPG, not to race. I laugh at those people, especially when I pull next to them in my mustang and they want to race in their ricer....when will they ever learn, they can't win?
> 
> :fluffy:
> 
> Don't they know you can't mix rice with muscle?


Thats your opinion, JWT makes some of the best products out there. 

Your talking to the wrong person if are you talking trash about imports and about mustangs and muscle vs ricers. If beating a lime green civic with a walmart wing and a huge chrome muffler makes you think you got something beefy under the hood of your mustang. You should see some of these 4 cylinder cars making over 1000whp. So please dont start disrespecting imports cause you have a biased opinion of "ricers"

I do not want a import vs domestics brawl starting.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Thats your opinion, JWT makes some of the best products out there.
> 
> Your talking to the wrong person if are you talking trash about imports and about mustangs and muscle vs ricers. If beating a lime green civic with a walmart wing and a huge chrome muffler makes you think you got something beefy under the hood of your mustang. You should see some of these 4 cylinder cars making over 1000whp. So please dont start disrespecting imports cause you have a biased opinion of "ricers"
> 
> I do not want a import vs domestics brawl starting.


This could go on forever. I have 400RWHP in my mustang. Any ricer with 1000WHP would be a $50,000+ car, I had $12k in mine.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

maroonsentra said:


> This could go on forever. I have 400RWHP in my mustang. Any ricer with 1000WHP would be a $50,000+ car, I had $12k in mine.


Glad you consider any import a ricer, any person with a domestic thinks they're better than everyone, you should start hanging out with honda owners they have the same outlook on other people that you do. 

Now please stay on topic.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Glad you consider any import a ricer, any person with a domestic is douche bag and thinks they're better than everyone, you should start hanging out with honda owners they have the same outlook on other people that you do.
> 
> Now please stay on topic.


Glad you're also putting words in my mouth. I never said every car is a ricer, but any import that is modfied is if you ask me. What else is a ricer? I like to spend my money wisely and if I want a fast car, it's not an import. Yes imports can be fast, but for bang for buck, you get a muscle car. Enough said.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

maroonsentra said:


> Glad you're also putting words in my mouth. I never said every car is a ricer, but any import that is modfied is if you ask me. What else is a ricer? I like to spend my money wisely and if I want a fast car, it's not an import. Yes imports can be fast, but for bang for buck, you get a muscle car. Enough said.


Bang for your buck can go either way. Ive seen B13's run high 11's at the track with just a T25, S4 cams, and some slicks. All done for under 2500 bucks. You're asking me what a ricer is? Im sure your educated enough to know the difference between a ricer and a import. 12grand for 400whp isnt spending your money wisely. 12 grand could build something with way more than 400whp, if you ask me thats a little pathetic that you spent that much to get so little. You wanna keep this debate going? Cause ive already proven my point.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Bang for your buck can go either way. Ive seen B13's run high 11's at the track with just a T25, S4 cams, and some slicks. All done for under 2500 bucks. You're asking me what a ricer is? Im sure your educated enough to know the difference between a ricer and a import. 12grand for 400whp isnt spending your money wisely. 12 grand could build something with way more than 400whp, if you ask me thats a little pathetic that you spent that much to get so little. You wanna keep this debate going? Cause ive already proven my point.


Considering the 12k includes the car itself, is amazing. I added some stuff that didn't give me HP as well (wheels, tires, hood, saleen wing, front bumper, side skirts, rear bumper, leather interior, auto meter gauges, etc.) My car is built for street/race so I wanted it to look nice and be fast.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i aint got no problem with american muscle but this is a NISSAN FORUM and um yeah i happen to own a nissan GO IMPORTS !!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry i dont wanna choose sides enjoy your debate lol


----------



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

nobody cares about a 400 horsepower mustang for the fact that its a mustang. if you dont like your nissan then why are you on these forums? im sure they miss you on horsehumpers.com or whatever you mustang guys post on. 

anyway back on topic im still curious what the tensioner noise sounds like before it goes because i think mine might be making it and i dont really want my pistons to play pattycake with my valves


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

BasicB14 said:


> nobody cares about a 400 horsepower mustang for the fact that its a mustang. if you dont like your nissan then why are you on these forums? im sure they miss you on horsehumpers.com or whatever you mustang guys post on.
> 
> anyway back on topic im still curious what the tensioner noise sounds like before it goes because i think mine might be making it and i dont really want my pistons to play pattycake with my valves


Lol, things got out of hand.






Listen to that, it may help.


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

:banana::banhump::banana::banhump::banana::wtf:Go NISSAN!!!!


----------



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

well it definately doesnt sound like that. i get a little backfiring mostly when i shift from 1st to 2nd. i run premium so could it just be timing?


----------



## Jr71vette (Dec 13, 2003)

Drop in a K&N Filter, Advance the timing, do an oil change, and go for it. The 1.6L is a strong motor, if it is in good shape, you should have no problems. If you can find/afford it, i would also get the Lighweight crank pulley. it's only 1 horsepower, but it helps the car rev faster and harder. Also, try taking some weight out of the car-take the carpet, door panels, back seat, trunk liner, spare out, thats about 75-100lbs of weight. if you're feeling crazy......Also, tighten the throttle cable for better response when you hit the gas-alot of times these cars have slack in the cable and it slows the throttle response. also a rear sway bar will help the car rotate thru the turns. Progress makes ana djustable bar for around $200 bucks-it helps, trust me...good luck with the rally


----------



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

well me and my team mate have decided to run his car just because some kids in a bimmer are talkin smack and my car wont beat it so we are driving a mazda 3 with everything off a mazdaspeed just w/o the turbo. its still a quick car though


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

(maroon) ur a dumbass sr20det built costs much less than that and any money it would blow the doors off ur mustang lol i love my b14  plus mustangs are the most pussy sports cars made!!!


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

anyways how much do u think u should turn it to advance ur timing right, and how did ur rally go bro??


----------



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

we took 2nd and we were the safest drivers there with nothing at all to help us navigate. we lost my a minute. but anyway im thinking about selling my baby to get something new

the body has bad rust and lets be honest, these cars dont handle worth a shit


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

dude my car handles amazing


----------



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

what do you have done to yours?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

bent rear beam helps alot along with a rear sway bar.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

maroonsentra said:


> *hood, saleen wing, front bumper, side skirts, rear bumper, leather interior, auto meter gauges, etc.*


this, kids, is the definition of riced.

for a lesson in fast mustangs, lets go with a 351 cleveland with 302 heads, bored .030" over, bump up the compression to maybe 11:1, dual 650cfm 4 barrel carbs, and drop it in a 89-93 hatch. notch if you can make it hook. take OUT all unneccessary seating. run it on race fuel.

modestly mild modifications, but it'll sure beat a ricestang.

all that money you spent on exterior and interior parts coulda gon towards a twin turbo kit ($8K) for the 4.6L that puts out 900rwhp out of the box.

a FWD SR20 powered car can make 500whp for less than $12k, including the price of the car.


----------



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

ok we have concluded that mustangs suck

bent rear beam? got pics?


----------



## Nismo4Life07 (Jul 16, 2007)

maroonsentra said:


> This could go on forever. I have 400RWHP in my mustang. Any ricer with 1000WHP would be a $50,000+ car, I had $12k in mine.


im sorry... you did not buy a muscle car... you bought a fagmobile. and u put 12k into your car and only have 400whp?? i sense a problem there. 

my stock max eats crustangs like nobodies business.. ohhh im a ricer. i drive a maxima.. ohhhhhh and all ive done is change the grille.. so uhhh if u wanna talk about how every import is a ricer, go right ahead.. you should probably get your facts straight first though. maybe your definition of ricer is a little blurred because you bought a mustang.. real "wise" choice. 

so umm... EAD and GTFO the NISSAN forums. kthxdie.


----------



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

enough already, everyone has demolished that guys soul and that is obviously why he stopped talking a long time ago

i think my car needs to handle better than get alot more power cause upstate ny has hills and im lucky to have 90 horsepower, i see a problem there

turbo? supercharge? nitrous? have the head ported and raise compression?

discuss


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

BasicB14 said:


> enough already, everyone has demolished that guys soul and that is obviously why he stopped talking a long time ago
> 
> i think my car needs to handle better than get alot more power cause upstate ny has hills and im lucky to have 90 horsepower, i see a problem there
> 
> ...


handling:

full polyurethane bushings throughout the steering and suspension system, and a good idea to get some motormount inserts too.

coilovers: Ksport, D2 Racing, and Megan all have products for b13s and 14s. you can get KYBAGX's and ground control coilovers, but seriously, you can get megans or D2's for close to the same price on ebay. ksports are a bit more, but they're the best we can get for the cars.

power: boost it or spray it, one of the two. theirs lotsa info on turbo GA's around so search. spraying is a lot cheaper.


----------



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

i just know that these cars have very little suspension travel and they have that ancient solid beam design in the back and mine handles horrible

im rollin 13s but i got some decent falkens on them and they improved it but its still no good


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

i have new struts , coilover and 17in rims with new tires it handles like a dream! i wana get strut bars for front and back and see what that does


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

look up for some sway bars they will run you over $200 i think and some kyb agx like said above and some good springs like H&R or some eibach i hear only great things from that company or vogtland your suspension could be improved greatly you just have to do a little research... ill try to post up the links to all these things so you can have an idea of how much you would have to spend


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Suspension Products for Nissan Sentra XE 1995

1995 Nissan Sentra Sway Bars

Hopefully that helps a bit... im pretty sure you can find a better price if you look hard enough.... now you got some pics of what ppl are telling you about


----------

